# Unusual Oil Filter design VW/Audi (Part #06J115403J)



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The filter can be seen at www.ecstuning.com , plotting in the above # - at the base of the
extra large 27mm thread is a plastic 'four spoked' inner ring that has a 1/4" deep channel.
The channel is flanked by a circular wall of plastic on both sides. Trying to ascertain if this
channel fits into a raised piece of plastic or metal at the opening of the block where the 
filter screws-into? If not, and it simply goes into an open space, what is its reason for being
part of the filter? Not having my new Turbo Beetle yet, I'm unable to find out. The machinist
making a custom oil filter 'sandwich' adapter is asking me about the design. It should be
noted that the same filter is applicable to all of the following Audi & VW 2.0T models:
Audi A3, B8-A4, B8-A5, VW CC, EOS, Golf V, Golf VI, Jetta V, Passat B6 and Tiguans.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Found a video on Youtube that clearly shows the oil filter housing on a 2008 Mark V
GTI which has the same filter as the new Turbo beetle. Can see it is basically a disc
with a center opening ( to accept the thread ) and a custome designed round receiver
to accept the round plastic channel on the filter. the machinist will have to duplicate
the disc design on both sides of the adaptor he is going to make.

To see the film at www.youtube.com - plot in ECS Tuning: Billet Aluminum Oil Filter
Housing Kit DIY


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm just curious, is this sandwich adapter for some kind of oil pressure sender? Also, the video that you are referencing is for the old 2.0FSI engine. The engine in your 2012 Beetle is the 2.0TSI, it has a different oil filter on it.


----------

